# Turnover rate



## Great (Aug 17, 2022)

Does anyone know what turnover rate is high dc are? Seem like we hire new hire only can  keep about 25% of the new hire


----------



## WHS (Aug 17, 2022)

Warehouse turnover will always be on the high side.  It’s physical and can be high pressure for newbies.  

As far as new hire retention goes … it’s how it goes.  People see relatively high pay and 3-4 days off a week and sign off not knowing what they’re getting themselves into.  

Starting next week they’re rolling out a new style of new hire training aimed at helping retention so we don’t have to continuously hire like last peak season


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 17, 2022)

If they would start actually screening applicants, interviewing, and touring prior to hire that would help ALOT!!!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2022)

Didn't they used to have some kind of physical test to get hired?


----------



## WHS (Aug 17, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Didn't they used to have some kind of physical test to get hired?


Correct.  It was discontinued a few years ago


----------



## WHS (Aug 17, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> If they would start actually screening applicants, interviewing, and touring prior to hire that would help ALOT!!!


Ehhh.  Pre COVID before hiring was handed off to corporate we were massively understaffed.  

Warehouses will always have poor retention rates. It isn’t a job that invites long term stability in employee retention.  

It’s a numbers game at this point with hiring. Bring in 50 and you’ll be left with 15 who make it past a year. They’re more interested in bodies than keeping people long term.

Whether people like to hear it or not there’s not much value in super long term seniority team members.  There isn’t much on a team member level that can’t be taught to someone within their first six months


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 18, 2022)

Well I am a new hire and I just finished my second week and I will definitely be there for awhile. The job is easy but yes physical but it's not a problem for me because I come from Amazon so I am already use to the physical nature of the job.

The pay, benefits, three days on and four days off you can't beat it at least not when it comes to a warehouse job.

If people want to come and go that is cool with me because that means more OT opportunities 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Didn't they used to have some kind of physical test to get hired?


Well, our store had the best looking people so I guess yes, there must have been a physical test


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 18, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Well I am a new hire and I just finished my second week and I will definitely be there for awhile. The job is easy but yes physical but it's not a problem for me because I come from Amazon so I am already use to the physical nature of the job.
> 
> The pay, benefits, three days on and four days off you can't beat it at least not when it comes to a warehouse job.
> 
> If people want to come and go that is cool with me because that means more OT opportunities 🤷‍♂️


I’ve been doing the same job, OBB2 for 3 years. OT over 56 hours isn’t worth it. Plus being the fastest doesn’t even matter. I need to go to 3 days and find a second full time job.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 3, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> If they would start actually screening applicants, interviewing, and touring prior to hire that would help ALOT!!!


Right?!  It’s amazing how many people get into function and then immediately ask to change departments. They all like the look of packing (wa)?but like the look of pay for ww more. I had a tm who talked to hr about Ada before their first half day!


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 3, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Right?!  It’s amazing how many people get into function and then immediately ask to change departments. They all like the look of packing (wa)?but like the look of pay for ww more. I had a tm who talked to hr about Ada before their first half day!


its easy to lie on the questionnaire about what your abilities are.  Our team, we probably have 25% of the WW using the ADA within the first 2 weeks because the job they said they can do is “TOO HARD”.  Yet Spot doesn’t hold them accountable to it, they just continue to over staff packing to the point of cutting hours there.  Why is it not considered falsifying documents if under 90 and an immediate term?


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 3, 2022)

What is WW?


----------



## Luck (Sep 3, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> What is WW?


DC TMs are split into two categories, Warehouse Workers and Warehouse Associates. 

Warehouse Associates do packing of the repacks. They are in their own little roped off area where no equipment drives and they get payed less due to this. 

Warehouse Workers are using equipment in some way or another and get a few dollars more, essentially for hazard pay.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 3, 2022)

Got it thnx


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 3, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> its easy to lie on the questionnaire about what your abilities are.  Our team, we probably have 25% of the WW using the ADA within the first 2 weeks because the job they said they can do is “TOO HARD”.  Yet Spot doesn’t hold them accountable to it, they just continue to over staff packing to the point of cutting hours there.  Why is it not considered falsifying documents if under 90 and an immediate term?


It is nearly impossible to get Ada from departments like ob and ib. The only difference between a ww and a wa is that wa’s don’t drive pit. They are to lift the same weight. So if your hr dept let’s them into packing, they are probably doing it wrong. Ours does not.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 3, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> its easy to lie on the questionnaire about what your abilities are.  Our team, we probably have 25% of the WW using the ADA within the first 2 weeks because the job they said they can do is “TOO HARD”.  Yet Spot doesn’t hold them accountable to it, they just continue to over staff packing to the point of cutting hours there.  Why is it not considered falsifying documents if under 90 and an immediate term?


Depending on the department, they may not be falsifying anything. Some functions are truly demanding and not for everyone. Most may not have any idea to what extent their function will demand of them.


----------



## Randywatsontyvm (Sep 21, 2022)

When I started back in 07, they usually hired 100 for fall season and due to attrition it ended up being in the 20s that made it to summer.


----------

